# How long after last tablet to ovulation - help please



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi 

I am due to start Clomid next month and my normal cycle length is around 30-32 days. I believe I normally ovulate around day 18-20.

I will take clomid day 2-6 and wonder approx. how long after the last tablet ovulation will occur, roughly....?

I was hoping someone who had a cycle my length would have a suggestion...I am hoping it makes me ovulate earlier therefore shorter period too!

Thanks
X


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Blonde

Welcome to FF hun  They say you're supposed to start trying () starting day 10 of your cycle, every other day for 8 days.

Have u thought of charting ur temp to find out when do ovukate?! after a couple of months u should get a good idea hun... worth a try.

Why dont u come & join us in the main clomid room, heres the link if u fancy it http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167366.0

Take Care & Good Luck
Nikki x


----------



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Nikki

Yes I will chart and I will pop over to the area you have suggested.

x


----------



## Ali-Bongo (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Blonde1  

I am also on my 3rd month of clomid (my cycle is also 30-32) and my Gyno advises me to have sex from day 12 onwards (for 4 days) 
i normally get twinges in my groin around day 13 or 14) But reading other chat's some people that are 30-33 cycles seem to peak for ovulation around day 15-19 ..... I personally think I may have been doing it to early and missing my peak time. I have just finished my last tablet last night and so I am going to try around 15-19 ... it's worth a try      !!!

i also asked about fertility test from chemist and she said not to bother ... a waste of time so took her advice on that !!!  

Good luck keep me posted how you go on !!  

Ali-Bongo xxx


----------



## felicity 147 (Dec 13, 2008)

i was told that ovulation happens 5-10 days after your last tablet and to have sex every other day around this time. However, last month i felt as though i ovulated much later than this! My cycle, using clomid, was 43 days!! It couldn't have worked for me. Hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Girlies - I am ensuring that DH and I do it EVERY DAY     poor lamb is shattered! xxx Now on cd 13 and my cycle anything from 28 - 54 days so god only knows!! Good luck all xxxxxx


----------



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all  


Well I am on day 14 and I have been charting and peeing on sticks for 5 days....I had a positive stick a few days ago but I believe it was a false positive as my temps haven't rised and I know clomid can give false positives on OPKS.

I am hoping ovulation occurs in the next couple of days..My cycle length previously has been around 31 days and I usually ovulate around day 18-19...so really hope its earlier this time.

I have been quite tender in the ovary / uterus region....More so than normal. Feels like I have been having too much sex  

My DH and I have been doing every other day more or less and maybe a bit more once I get another positive OPK.

Good luck to all

xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck sweety xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Blonde1 said:


> Well I am on day 14 and I have been charting and peeing on sticks for 5 days....I had a positive stick a few days ago but I believe it was a false positive as my temps haven't rised and I know clomid can give false positives on OPKS.


Hiya hun

Clomid doen't give false positives on OPK's, the main culprit with girls on clomid getting false positives is when they have PCO/PCOS

If you OV regular and have been given clomid to help improve rather than induce ovulation, I would say that clomid wouldn't change your ov dates too much, but SE of clomid may be lengthening or shortening of cycles, so in turn change ov day slightly


----------



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Shelley

I was told by someone else that Clomid can effect OPK's as it increases the LH hormone too....so you could have a burst earlier? I definately haven't ovulated yet as temps not risen. I definately don't have PCOS either....I guess time will tell, really hoping it will be this weekend.

xx


----------

